# PC-Upgrade: Prozessor + x



## stibaer (20. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,
da der AMD Phenom II X6 1055T (6x 2.80GHz), welcher in meinem inzwischen vermutlich auf die 15 Jahre zugehenden Rechner verbaut ist, immer mehr zum Nadelöhr wird, möchte oder besser gesagt muss ich endlich mal upgraden.

Gerade FPS und Echtzeitstrategie Games spiele ich jetzt schon eine Weile eher wie Schach. (Overwatch, Starcraft 2. Würde eigentlich gerne das neue Doom Eternal  auch demnächst mal spielen & was sonst dank HumbleBundles & co von meinem pile of shame mal gespielt werden möchte.)
Seit einer Weile funzen auch Standby und Ruhezustand nicht mehr. 
Benötige den Rechner allerdings vor allem beruflich für 3D Modelling Programme (3ds Max, Maya, ZBrush), Rendering,  Unreal & Unity Engine, Adobe Premiere, CAD-Software (Fusion 360, Solid Works) & co. Sprich ein gutes Allround Arbeitstier, was mich mit gelegentlichen kleinen Upgrades voraussichtlich die nächsten 10 Jahre +x wieder 24/7 begleiten darf ^^

Bezüglich Budget hätte ich jetzt mal bis zu 3000€ angesetzt. Langlebigkeit und Preis Leistung sind natürlich in Kombination relevant.


Dadurch wird wohl neben dem Prozessor auch ein neues Motherboard + Ram + evtl. Grafikkarte benötigt werden.
SSD, Festplatte Monitore, Maus, Tastatur etc. sind vorhanden sind und sollten glaube ich noch zeitgemäß genug sein. Bei den Monitoren bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher^^ Netzteil dürfte evtl. auch noch reichen.


Eine detaillierte Übersicht meiner Hardware und den Lebenslauf meines treuen PC's seht Ihr hier:
Desktop Pc Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Als Grafikkarte ist die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming, 4GB GDDR5 schon eine Weile im Einsatz.
Verbaut sind 64 GB Ram. Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ATX 2.4 (BN251) 

Aufgrund dessen, dass ich extrem gerne auch gerade ungenutzte Programme, Games, etc. für später einfach in den Hintergrund tabbe und auch in Chrome immer wieder mit einer apokalpyseverdächtigen Anzahl von Tabs und Fenstern unterwegs bin, tendiere ich zu 128GB Ram +x, da selbst 64GB Ram erfahrungsgemäß schnell bei mir voll sind. 
Glaube diesbezüglich dürften beim Prozessor auch möglichst viele Kerne und Threads hilfreich sein, oder?

Beim Mainboard würde ich auch eher dazu tendieren lieber etwas mehr auszugeben zwecks Langlebigkeit und möglichst vielen & schnellen USB-Anschlüssen & co.

Mein Wacom Mobile Studio Pro braucht glaube ich auch einen speziellen Usb-C Anschluss, um vernünftig direkt verbunden werden zu können.

Und ne weitere möglichst große Festplatte müsste auch schon wieder rein. Was nimmt man da am besten derzeit? Ausfallsicherheit und möglichst viele TB sind mir am wichtigsten. Ne 14TB WD Gold?
Ein etwas datenübertragungstechnisch flottere Backuplösung als die NAS (Western Digital My Cloud EX2 Ultra) wäre vermutlich auch mal angebracht.

 Bin sehr dankbar über die Möglichkeit der Unterstützung hier im Forum. Blicke grade nicht mehr bei Hardware durch, da ich mich zu lange nicht mehr ausgiebiger damit beschäftigt habe und sich so viel getan hat.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Mai 2020)

Übersehe ich da was oder hast du kein Budget angegeben?


----------



## the_villaiNs (20. Mai 2020)

Ein Budget wäre echt interessant. Davon hängt wahrscheinlich die passende Empfehlung ab.
Allerdings ist auch die Frage wie lange du noch warten kannst/willst - je nach Budget klingt es als würde min. ein 3900X/3950X oder sogar TR3 in Betracht kommen. 
Wir sind jetzt grad in einer Übergangsphase, Ryzen 4000 steht vor der Tür und dort lassen sich auch X570 Mainboards verwenden. Allerdings wissen wir noch nix zu einem möglichen X670 Chipsatz und wieviel Benefits er gegenüber X570 bietet.
Bei TR3 gibt es sicherlich Optionen, aber das ist sehr Budgetintensiv.


----------



## stibaer (20. Mai 2020)

Danke für Euren Hinweis. Habe Budget mit bis zu 3000€ ergänzt. Aber falls sinnvoll ginge auch mehr. Langlebigkeit und Preis Leistung sind natürlich in Kombination relevant. Bin natürlich auch froh, wenn ich nur deutlich weniger ausgeben muss.
Wann soll der Ryzen 4000 kommen? Von dem was ich gelesen habe ja voraussichtlich erst 2021. So lange wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr warten^^
Eilt jetzt allerdings auch nicht so sehr. Hätte jetzt mal diesen oder nächsten Monat angepeilt, außer es es gibt in den nächsten paar Monaten schon nen relevanten Release.
Will halt jetzt die aufgrund Corona beruhigte Auftragslage und somit verfügbare Zeit eigentlich gerne nutzen, um mich mal um ein neues Arbeits-/ und Allroundgerät zu kümmern.
Derzeit limitiert mein PC häufig meine Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Mai 2020)

Da ich von Threadripper ehrlich gesagt, wenig Ahnung habe, denke ich mal laut:

Nehmen wir den AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X, 24x 3.80GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab &euro;'*'1398,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland mal als gesetzt, weil der Rest zu teuer. Dazu 128 GB RAM und ein passendes Board. Dann sind wir bei geschmeidigen 2500€ (+- je nach Board).

So eine CPU möchte natürlich auch entsprechend gekühlt werden. Ich denke, dass eine Wasserkühlung schon sinnvoll wäre.

Rechnen wir erst mal die gewünschte Festplatte dazu, sind wir aber schon bei 3000€. Die Grafikkarte wäre dann noch nicht mal angefasst...das ganze wird also echt teuer.


Ich würde daher auf den 3950X setzen:

1x AMD Ryzen 9 3950X, 16x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab &euro;'*'769,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland*
1x MSI MEG X570 Unify ab &euro;'*'302,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
2x Patriot Viper Steel DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600 ab &euro;'*'308,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hast du den Dark Rock Pro 4 zZ? Dann kannst du den natürlich weiter verwenden.
Um eine sinnvolle Empfehlung für die Grafikkarte auszusprechen, wäre die Auflösung des Monitors relevant. Spontan tippe ich mal auf etwas in Richtung RX 5700 (XT) oder die RTX 2060 Super/2070 Super.
Nachteil an der Plattform ist, dass du mit den 128 GB RAM halt schon am Ende bist...

*Der 3900X bietet eig die bessere Preis-Leistung und wäre im Vergleich zum Phenom auf jeden Fall schon ein "Quantensprung" ^^


----------



## Stefan_96 (21. Mai 2020)

Servus,

du bist eigentlich der klassische Threadripper Kunde, mit hoher Kerne/Thread und hohem RAM Bedarf. Dein Anforderungsprofil und verwendete Software passt beim Threadripper wie die Faust aufs Auge. Der TR 3960X bietet Power wie vom anderen Stern, bis zu 256 GB RAM. Alleine der L3 Cache bietet gigantische 128 MB - genau perfekt für dein Profil.

Sicher, die Mehrkosten zur Anschaffung sind da und nicht zu vernachlässigen - jedoch ist im "Prosumer" Bereich Zeit = Geld. Die Parallelisierung bringt viele Vorteile, du kannst im Hintergrund mit einem TR 3960X dein Projekt mit 12 Kernen (3900X) Rendern lassen und parallel gemütlich ohne Einbußen mit einem weiteren 3900X und 12 Kernen ein AAA Titel spielen. 

Anderes Beispiel:

In 19 Minuten und 10 Sekunden, die ein Ryzen 7 3700X für einen Rending-Parcours benötigt, schließt der Ryzen Threadripper einmal Blender, siebzehn Mal POV-Ray und acht Mal Corona ab &#8211; und hat noch einen kompletten Ryzen 7 3700X quasi frei zur Verfügung.

Du erhälst mit einem TR 3960X System die Leistung zwei herkömmlicher Rechner aus dem Mainstream Bereich, sparst dir Zeit, Platz, Komponenten in der Mehranschaffung für zwei Systeme (NT, Monitor,  Gehäuse, Festplatten, GPU, Wasserkühlung  usw) und hast komprimiert brachiale Rechenpower für deine besagten Bereiche. Ein Threadripper System ist aus meiner Sicht nur auf den ersten Blick teuer. Besagte Vorteile im semiprofessionellen Bereich wiegen das schnell aber auf. Zumal wäre dein System für eine lange Zeit brauchbar und performant.

Jedoch wird dein Budget hier nicht hinkommen - wie Einwegkartoffel korrekterweise sagte. 

Ich würde wenige Monate bis zu Release der Threadripper 4xxx Serie warten. Erfahrungsgemäß sinkt der Preis für die alten Threadripper Modelle stark. 

Ansonsten sei gesagt das ein R3950X dir bereits unglaubliche und ausgezeichnete Performance bieten wird - da du von einem Phenom kommst.

Am Ende liegt alles an deinem Budget, wenn ich du wäre so würde meine persönliche Wahl zum TR3960X fallen (nach Preisverfall durch Ryzen TR 4xxx).

VG Stefan


----------



## stibaer (22. Mai 2020)

Danke für Euer hilfreiches Feedback.
Die 3k sind jetzt nur für CPU+Mobo+RAM angedacht. Festplatte kann separat erfolgen. Evtl. noch Grafikkarte mit rein, falls die 970er dann das Nadelöhr darstellen würde.

Von dem was ich in den Medien lese kommt der TR 4xxx ja erst nächstes Jahr raus.

Habe jetzt schon den Intel Core i9-9900, dann noch den AMD Ryzen 9 3900x und den AMD Ryzen 9 3950x abgewartet ^^
Glaube wenn ich weiter Releases der Nachfolgegeneration abwarte werd ich nie nen neuen Rechner anschaffen ^^

Derzeit schauen mich tasächlich 3900x, 3950x und 3960X an ^^
Die Frage die ich mir mitunter stelle ist, ob ich vorerst nen 3900x oder 3950x holen soll mit nem sehr guten Board und 128GB und dann wenn der TS 4xxx released ist und die Preise schön gedropped sind auf nen 3960X oder evtl. sogar den 4xxx upgraden soll. Oder doch lieber gleich den 3960X?

Hätte zwar das Budget, aber das Geld wird ja auch nicht schlecht 

Bin kein großer Fan von Wakü. Läßt sich der TR 3960X auch ohne Probleme mit Luftkühlung betreiben?
Ansonsten wäre evtl. noch gegenüber so einem fertigen Wakü-System aufgeschlossen.

Würde das 650 Watt Netzteil für den TR 3960X + neue Graka reichen?

Hab derzeit das be quiet! Dark Base PRO 900 Rev. 2 PC Gehäuse im Einsatz und würde das für den neuen Rechner nutzen.


----------



## Elektroskalpell (22. Mai 2020)

650W sind etwas knapp bemessen. CPU+GraKa (neu) dürften schon 500-550W ziehen, gerade wenn parallelisiert wird Das restliche System braucht auch 70-100W. Das Netzteil soll ja auch nicht am Limit laufen, da leidet auch Effizienz und laut wirds auch. Für so ein System sollten es schon 850W sein.

Um Wasserkühlung wirst du kaum herumkommen, zumindest wenn die CPU auch ausgelastet werden soll. 

Die Grafikkarte würde ich auf jeden Fall zum Tausch mit einplanen. Zum einen hat die 970 ihre besten Tage hinter sich, zum anderen werden ältere Karten auf neuen Boards öfter mal nicht richtig unterstützt. In deinem Fall könnte man glatt über eine Radeon VII  nachdenken. XFX Radeon VII ab &euro;'*'599,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Die bietet Spielleistung auf RTX 2070-Niveau, hat aber 16 GB RAM, was sie auch als Profikarte interessant macht. Wie gut sich AMD da aber um die Treiber kümmert, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. Mai 2020)

Wenn´s eine AiO Wakü wird, würde ich wenigstens auf einen 280er Radiator setzen. Wahlweise hättest du in deinem Gehäuse ja sogar für einen 420er Platz. Da wäre wohl der Eisbaer meine Wahl: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 ab &euro;' '129,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Luftkühler sind wie mein Vorposter sagt etwas schwach auf der Brust, wenn die CPU auch ausgelastet werden soll. be quiet! selbst gibt beim Dark Rock Pro4 TR4 "nur" 250W an - evtl also zu knapp für die 280W, die AMD angibt ^^

Grundsätzlich ist es jetzt eine finanzielle Frage: >2500€ in ein System stecken und vermutlich sehr lange was davon haben oder deutlich weniger in den Sockel AM4 stecken und ggf. nochmal upgrade. Jetzt einen Ryzen 3900X und bei Bedarf ein "Ryzen 4950X" könnte ja auch für dich ausreichend sein...


----------



## stibaer (22. Mai 2020)

Elektroskalpell schrieb:


> 650W sind etwas knapp bemessen. CPU+GraKa (neu) dürften schon 500-550W ziehen, gerade wenn parallelisiert wird Das restliche System braucht auch 70-100W. Das Netzteil soll ja auch nicht am Limit laufen, da leidet auch Effizienz und laut wirds auch. Für so ein System sollten es schon 850W sein.
> 
> Um Wasserkühlung wirst du kaum herumkommen, zumindest wenn die CPU auch ausgelastet werden soll.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte würde ich auf jeden Fall zum Tausch mit einplanen. Zum einen hat die 970 ihre besten Tage hinter sich, zum anderen werden ältere Karten auf neuen Boards öfter mal nicht richtig unterstützt. In deinem Fall könnte man glatt über eine Radeon VII  nachdenken. XFX Radeon VII ab &euro;'*'599,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Die bietet Spielleistung auf RTX 2070-Niveau, hat aber 16 GB RAM, was sie auch als Profikarte interessant macht. Wie gut sich AMD da aber um die Treiber kümmert, kann ich nicht sagen.



Hi Elektroskalpell. Dank für Deine hilfreichen Infos.
Welches Netzteil würdest Du empfehlen? Was hälst Du von dem be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ATX 2.4
oder dann gleich auf die 1000 Watt Version davon? Hab ja auch noch das Wacom MobileStudio angeschlossen, Festplatten werdens schnell noch mehr werden etc.

Aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit Ati Treibern würd ich eigentlich nur noch Nvidia kaufen wollen.


----------



## stibaer (22. Mai 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wenn´s eine AiO Wakü wird, würde ich wenigstens auf einen 280er Radiator setzen. Wahlweise hättest du in deinem Gehäuse ja sogar für einen 420er Platz. Da wäre wohl der Eisbaer meine Wahl: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 ab &euro;'*'129,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Luftkühler sind wie mein Vorposter sagt etwas schwach auf der Brust, wenn die CPU auch ausgelastet werden soll. be quiet! selbst gibt beim Dark Rock Pro4 TR4 "nur" 250W an - evtl also zu knapp für die 280W, die AMD angibt ^^
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist es jetzt eine finanzielle Frage: >2500€ in ein System stecken und vermutlich sehr lange was davon haben oder deutlich weniger in den Sockel AM4 stecken und ggf. nochmal upgrade. Jetzt einen Ryzen 3900X und bei Bedarf ein "Ryzen 4950X" könnte ja auch für dich ausreichend sein...



Die Wakü schaut gut aus. Hab se gleichmal auf meine Wunschliste geaddet.

Gibt es ein besonders empfehlenswertes Motherboard mit dem ich den 3900X jetzt nutzen und ohne Probleme später auf den 4950X upgraden könnte?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. Mai 2020)

Das Unify aus #5 wäre eine Option. Ansonsten gibt´s von Gigabyte auch ein paar gute (Aorus Serie) oder das Asrock Taichi - das ist in der letzten Zeit allerdings etwas teu(r)er geworden ^^


----------



## HisN (22. Mai 2020)

stibaer schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir mitunter stelle ist, ob ich vorerst nen 3900x oder 3950x holen soll mit nem sehr guten Board und 128GB und dann wenn der TS 4xxx released ist und die Preise schön gedropped sind auf nen 3960X oder evtl. sogar den 4xxx upgraden soll. Oder doch lieber gleich den 3960X?



Ich hab einen 3960X mit Board und 128GB am laufen.
Falls Du an einem funktionierendem Setup interessiert bist ... 3960X, Asus Zenith II Extreme + 8x16GB 3.2Ghz Ripjaws V. Sollte irgendwie in die 3K zu quetschen sein.

Ich hab leider schon Fälle in den Foren gesehen wo 8x32GB Ripjaws V nicht mehr ihren Nominaltakt erreicht haben. Setups mit 4x32GB hab ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht gesehen.
Wer weiß wie das bei der "kleineren" Plattform bei 32GB-Riegeln und Vollbestückung aussieht.
Schade ist, dass man auf der "kleinen" Plattform "nur" Dualchannel hat, und gleich mal 50% Speicherbandbreite verliert.


----------



## stibaer (24. Mai 2020)

Gibt es ein Motherboard, welches sowohl den "AMD Ryzen 9 3900X mit AM4 Sockel",  als auch für späteres Upgrade den 
"AMD Ryzen Threadripper 4xxx" untertützen würde?
Der Threadripper wäre dann  sTRX4 wie der AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960, oder?

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung? Habe Alternativkomponenten mal mit Anzahl 0mit rein zwecks leichterer Vergleichsmöglichkeit.
PC_2020 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Käme auf ziemlich genau 3000€ für Cpu+Mobo+Ram.
Grafikkarte kriegt n separates Budget.
Welche Netzteil sollte bei den Komponenten in meiner Liste rein, um auch noch etwas Puffer zu haben. Habe ja auch so schon viele Festplatten drin.

Das sind übrigens die zwei Monitor welche ich derzeit benutze.
HP ZR24w


----------



## Lordac (24. Mai 2020)

Servus,





stibaer schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Motherboard, welches sowohl den "AMD Ryzen 9 3900X mit AM4 Sockel",  als auch für späteres Upgrade den "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 4xxx" untertützen würde?


nein, dies sind zwei unterschiedliche Sockel, einmal AM4 und einmal sTRX4!

Welche Zusammenstellung meinst du? Da fehlt ein Link oder eine Aufzählung...

Gruß Lordac


----------



## stibaer (24. Mai 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte vergessen den Link reinzuposten.
PC_2020 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die Hardware in der Liste mit Stückzahl 0 ist entweder schon vorhanden, wie Mau,s Tatatur, Monitore, also das ältere Zeug oder es ist als Alternative zu überlegen, wie die CPUs, Ram, Motherboard.


----------



## stibaer (25. Mai 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,nein, dies sind zwei unterschiedliche Sockel, einmal AM4 und einmal sTRX4!
> Gruß Lordac



Um später auf nen TR 4xxx upgraden zu können muss ich also schon jetzt auf ein Threadripper Board und somit Threadripper Cpu gehen?


----------



## Lordac (25. Mai 2020)

Servus,

sofern die nächste Threadripper-Generation mit den dazu aktuellen Boards läuft, ja.

Mit einem AM4-Board wird es auf keinem Fall gehen!

Den "Bearbeiten"-Knopf hast du ja schon gefunden, damit kannst du auch doppelte Beiträge vermeiden !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Mai 2020)

Also wenn du die Kerne wirklich brauchst, ist ein TR die perfekte Wahl. Da haben Stefan und HisN schon Recht 

Ich persönlich frage mich halt, ob ein Upgrade auf ein AM4 nicht völlig ausreichend ist, wenn man bisher mit einem Phenom klar gekommen ist.... Aber ist natürlich am Ende deine Kohle.


----------



## stibaer (27. Mai 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Also wenn du die Kerne wirklich brauchst, ist ein TR die perfekte Wahl. Da haben Stefan und HisN schon Recht
> 
> Ich persönlich frage mich halt, ob ein Upgrade auf ein AM4 nicht völlig ausreichend ist, wenn man bisher mit einem Phenom klar gekommen ist.... Aber ist natürlich am Ende deine Kohle.



Ob ich die Kerne voll auslasten kann kann ich noch garnicht einschätzen.
Aber es wurde ja erläutert, dass der TR dank Parallelisierung so genutzt werden kann, als hätte man nen zweiten rechner, auf dem man zum Beispiel Renderings erledigen lassen kann, während man auf dem anderen normal weiterarbeiten kann  Darin sehe ich den größten Nutzen für mich.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Mai 2020)

Dann ist die Entscheidung doch klar


----------



## stibaer (29. Mai 2020)

Wie sähe es beim AMD Ryzen 9 3950X oder AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
im Vergleich zum AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X? Verstehe das noch nicht ganz.

Können die das garnicht oder einfach nur wesentlcih schlechter? -> Wenn man rendert kann man nicht problemlos nebenbei z.B. in Maya/3dsMax/SolidWorks so gut arbeiten odser Zocken ? 
 mit der Parallelisierung aus?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2020)

Threadripper ist eben eine andere Plattform.
Wenn du mehr als 16 Kerner brauchst, nimmst du Threadripper. Ansonsten immer AM4 nehmen, da einfach preiswerter.


----------



## stibaer (29. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Threadripper ist eben eine andere Plattform.
> Wenn du mehr als 16 Kerner brauchst, nimmst du Threadripper. Ansonsten immer AM4 nehmen, da einfach preiswerter.



Sprich, da Spiele und viel 3D Software eh so gut wie nie mehr als 8 Kerne nutzen können und wenn mir die parallele Renderleistung der anderen 8 Kerne beim 16 Kerner AMD Ryzen 9 3950X reicht, hätte ich keinen Vorteil durch den TR?
Der TR hat keine sonstigen Vorteile außer halt mehr Kerne als der AM4 maximal hat?
Hatte das zunächst so verstanden, dass nur der TR Parallelisierung kann bzw. gut kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2020)

Genau. Threadripper bietet Kerne. Hast du Software, die das auch nutzen kann, nimmst du den 32 Kerner.
Spielst du und renderst nebenbei was, reicht der 16 Kerner völlig aus.
Immer daran denken, dass das alles die gleiche Architektur ist. Threadripper hat einfach nur mehr Kerne und Quad Channel Interface.
Technisch betrachtet ist das aber immer das gleiche. Egal ob 3950X oder 3990X.


----------



## stibaer (31. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Threadripper bietet Kerne. Hast du Software, die das auch nutzen kann, nimmst du den 32 Kerner.
> Spielst du und renderst nebenbei was, reicht der 16 Kerner völlig aus.
> Immer daran denken, dass das alles die gleiche Architektur ist. Threadripper hat einfach nur mehr Kerne und Quad Channel Interface.
> Technisch betrachtet ist das aber immer das gleiche. Egal ob 3950X oder 3990X.



Herzlichen Dank. Jetzt raff ichs. Dache zunächst, dass nur der TR Parallelisierung gscheid kann.
Was für ne Kühlung am besten für den AM4 3950X bzw. AMD Ryzen 9 3900X nehmen?

Der 3900X hätte ja mit 3.80GHz nen höhere Basistakt als der 3950X mit 3,5GHz. Daher sinnvoller für meine Anwendungzwecke?

Welcher Ram und Grafikkarte würden da dann gut dazu passen?

Taugen meine HP ZR24W Monitore noch oder müssten die auch getauscht werden?


----------



## HisN (1. Juni 2020)

stibaer schrieb:


> Taugen meine HP ZR24W Monitore noch oder müssten die auch getauscht werden?



Du bist der einzige der weiß, ob seine Monitore noch "ausreichen". Ist zu 100% Subjektiv.
Wenn ich Dir jetzt sage: Nein, muss 4K und 144hz sein mit DSC und VRR bringt Dich das ja auch nicht weiter.

Aber tatsächlich gibts für Arbeit und fürs Zocken schon ..... mehr als 100 Jahre alte winzige FHD-Monitore mit 60hz 
Nur wie gesagt: Du musst damit zufrieden sein. Wenn es für Dich passt, isses doch gut.


Der Unterschied in der Arbeitsfläche einer 3D-Anwendung ist allerdings schon ... immens. Allerdings würde ich auch nicht 4K in 24" oder 27" nutzen wollen. Kann schon größer sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn du viel Spielst würde ich mir einfach noch zusätzlich nen 27" WQHD 144Hz dazu holen zum Arbeiten finde ich 16:10 ohnehin besser da mehr Platz in der Höhe passt dann auch grob mit den 27" 16:9 von der Bildhöhe.
Zu viele Monitore kann man nicht haben wenn se nebeneinander gehen man muss ja nicht alle zeitgleich nutzen^^


----------



## Lordac (1. Juni 2020)

Servus,

als CPU-Kühler würde ich den Dark Rock Pro 4 nehmen, oder den Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 / 360 wenn es eine Kompaktwasserkühlung sein soll. Eine Wasserkühlung ist aber nicht zwingend nötig, ich hab sie nur vorgeschlagen falls es dir um die Optik geht.

Der Ryzen 9 3950X ist in der reinen Anwendungsleistung ca. 12% schneller als der Ryzen 9 3900X *klick*. Es kommt aber natürlich immer darauf an ob deine Programme/Anwendungen mehr als 12 Kerne / 24 Threads nutzen.

Als Arbeitsspeicher würde ich z.B. 3200er mit CL16 kaufen, *klick*.

Die Grafikkartenwahl würde ich davon abhängig machen ob du dir einen neuen Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung kaufst, oder nicht.
Für den HP ZR24w würde ich eine RX5700 (z.B. PowerColor Red Dragon) oder RTX2060 Super (z.B. MSI Ventus GP OC) kaufen, für einen  WQHD-Monitor - je nach variabler Synchronisierung, eine RX 5700XT (z.B. MSI Gaming X, PowerColor Red Devil, Sapphire Nitro+) oder eine RTX2070 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X / Gaming X Trio).

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2020)

stibaer schrieb:


> Der 3900X hätte ja mit 3.80GHz nen höhere Basistakt als der 3950X mit 3,5GHz. Daher sinnvoller für meine Anwendungzwecke?




Der 3950X ist spürbar teurer als der 3900X. Ob du am Ende den Leistungsunterschied in Relation zum Aufpreis für akzeptabel hältst, musst du wissen.
Ich würde den 3900X nehmen. Und der Basis Takt ist irrelevant.


----------



## stibaer (3. Juni 2020)

Habe Euer Feedback auf mich wirken lassen, zusätzlich noch weiter bei den PC Games Hardware Tests recherchiert und folgende Komponenten rausgesucht:

AMD Ryzen 9 3900x 4,6GHz AM4 70MB Cache Wraith Prism
MSI MEG X570 UNIFY AMD AM4 DDR4 CF m.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 WLAN 6 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard
2x Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB (2x32GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 - Schwarz
Gigabyte GeForce Rtx 2070 Super Windforce WF3OC-8GD

Wäre damit bei knapp 2000€

Vorhandenes Gehäuse, Lüfter und Netzteil, SSD, Monitore etc. müsste ja dann alles dafür noch gut gehen.

Da wäre dann ja sogar noch genug Budget drin für das Valve Index VR Kit 

Denkt Ihr der Rechner würde mit der CPU und Grafikkarte VR + nebenbei Rendern packen?

Freue mich auf euer Feedback, ob die von mir rausgesuchten Komponenten ne gute Wahl sind oder es noch bessere Alternativen gäbe.


----------



## Lordac (3. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ich würde noch einen besseren CPU-Kühler dazu nehmen, oder meinst du damit den vorhandenen "Lüfter"? 

Deinen ersten Beitrag finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so übersichtlich (bitte nicht falsch verstehen!), deshalb bietet sich unser Fragebogen im Allgemeinen immer an, weil wir da alle relevanten Informationen übersichtlich bekommen.

Wolltest du nicht direkt 128GB Arbeitsspeicher nehmen?

Gruß Lordac


----------



## NuVirus (3. Juni 2020)

mit 2x bei dem RAM bist bei 700€

das hier ist gleich schnell
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 128GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;' '565,14 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

falls du leuchtenden ram willst
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-64GTZR) ab &euro;' '311,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Ich würde ggf. falls du da Bedarf Interesse hast noch ne 1TB M2 SSD als System SSD nehmen, wenn du aber kaum SSD Platz brauchst kannst natürlich auch die bisherigen behalten, wäre nur zusätzlich 
1TB so 120-150€ falls es kein Samsung sein muss.

Du willst den Dark Rock Pro 4 aus bisherigem System nutzen?


----------



## stibaer (3. Juni 2020)

Danke für das Feedback. Hier der ausgefüllte Fragebogen entsprechend der empfohlenen Struktur:

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC?
**CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 125W, 6x 2.80GHz, boxed (HDT55TFBGRBOX)
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)
Mainboard:ASRock 970M Pro3 (90-MXGXE0-A0UAYZ)
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (KVR1333D3N9K4/32G)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ATX 2.4 (BN251)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 orange, Glasfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW14)
*Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD)*

Festplatten:
*Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-7TE1T0BW)
Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB, SATA, retail (MZ-7PD256BW)
Western Digital WD Red 8TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD80EFZX)
Western Digital WD Gold 12TB, 512e, SATA 6Gb/s (WD121KRYZ)

Western Digital My Cloud EX2 Ultra, 1x Gb LAN (WDBVBZ0000NCH)mit 2x 6TB WD Red im Raid1-Verbund -> 6TB nutzbar
Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow X Chroma, Razer GREEN, USB, DE (RZ03-01760500-R3G1)
Maus: Razer DeathAdder Elite, USB (RZ01-02010100-R3G1)

Bildschirmkalibrierung: Datacolor Spyder 3 Elite
2x Monitor: HP Z Display ZR24w, 24" (VM633AT)*

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
**1920x1200, 59Hz (laut erweiterter Anzeigeeinnstellung von Windows, nehme aber an 60Hz)**

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
CPU, evtl auch die Grafikkarte, aber wohl vorallem die CPU. Glaube ich.

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
**Juni 2020**

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?
Glaube nicht, falls die Monitore etc. noch zum Rest passen. Bin mit denen bislang happy, aber natürlich halt gewohnt auch FPS games wie Schach zu zocken.

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja, da es mir wichtig ist meinen PC gut zu kennen, um sich anbahnende Probleme frühzeitig bemerken und beheben zu können.

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
5000€, aber bin primär an einer langlebigen Lösung (Wieder so 10-15 Jahre mit gelegentlichen Grafikkartenupgrades) mit rationellem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis interessiert. Daher gerne weniger ^^

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
Anwendungen: 3dsMax + VRay, Maya, Blender, ZBrush, Adobe Premiere, Adobe Aftereffects, Fusion 360, Solid Works, Unity, Unreal Engine
Spiele: Doom Eternal, Starcraft II, Dota 2, Overwatch, Dead by Daylight, Dying Light, die neueren Wolfenstein Teile, Meinen humble pile of shame

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
Interner Speicher derzeit ausreichend. Will alle älteren Projekte und E-Learning Sammlung etc. eher auf eine NAS auslagern.
2x 14TB Platten als frische Backupplatten für Raid1 in NAS vorhanden, suche aber noch ne bessere NAS als meine behebige WD Cloud. Wenn möglich mit Zugriffsmöglichkeit von Extern.
2x6TB Platten im Raid1 derzeit in WD Cloud NAS vorhanden.

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?
*-Dieser wohl nicht ganz übliche USB-C Anschluss für Direktanschluss des Wacom Mobile Studio Pro sollte vorhanden sein.
-Leistung sollte auch für VR-Games taugen. (Habe evtl. vor mir ein Valve Index VR Kit anzuschaffen)
-Motherboard sollte ein wirklich gutes sein. Hatte da in der Vergangenheit immer viel Kummer mit zu wenigen und zu langsamen USB-Anschlüssen etc.
-2x Western Digital WD141KRYZ WD Gold zwecks Raid1 in NAS frisch angeschafft, da endlich mal wieder direkt von amazon und zu gutem Preis verfügbar. 
Jetzt wird noch eine bessere NAS als die vorhandene Western Digital My Cloud EX2 Ultra, 1x Gb LAN (WDBVBZ0000NCH) gesucht.
Idealerweise mit 4 HDD-Plätzen+x, besserer Festplattenkühlung, schneller im LAN, usw.
Hinweis: Bei Grafikkarte habe ich bislang immer Gigabyte bevorzugt, bei Mainboard Gigabyte oder MSI. Bei RAM bislang immer Kingston Value RAM. Bei HDD's WD, bei SSDs Samsung. Bin aber offen für Neues ^^


----------



## stibaer (3. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> mit 2x bei dem RAM bist bei 700€
> 
> das hier ist gleich schnell
> G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 128GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;'*'565,14 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Thx!
Habe gleich mal den von Dir empfohlenen Ram auf meine Liste.
Leuchtend muss nicht sein.

Ne 1TB SSD ist vorhanden und würde in den neuen Rechner umziehen.

Hatte vor den Dark Rock Pro 4 aus dem bisherigem System zu nutzen, da der für den AM4 hier im Forum empfohlen wurde. Der wurde auch erst vor ein paar Monaten angeschafft, da der alte Lüfter nimmer so recht wollte.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Juni 2020)

ok ich meinte halt wenn schon neue und auf so lange Zeit dann für gewisse Projekte und System halt ne theoretisch deutlich flottere M2 SSD - die bieten ja deutlich höhere Lese und Scheibleistung und sind bezahlbar inzwischen man muss ja nicht die teuerste nehmen aber die alte geht 
natürlich auch.

Musst mal bei deinem aktuellen Board schauen wie viel Platz in der höhe für den RAM ist nicht das die nicht unter den Dark Rock passen, sind zwar nicht ewig hoch aber doch höher als normal die beiden geposteten


----------



## stibaer (4. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ok ich meinte halt wenn schon neue und auf so lange Zeit dann für gewisse Projekte und System halt ne theoretisch deutlich flottere M2 SSD - die bieten ja deutlich höhere Lese und Scheibleistung und sind bezahlbar inzwischen man muss ja nicht die teuerste nehmen aber die alte geht
> natürlich auch.
> 
> Musst mal bei deinem aktuellen Board schauen wie viel Platz in der höhe für den RAM ist nicht das die nicht unter den Dark Rock passen, sind zwar nicht ewig hoch aber doch höher als normal die beiden geposteten



Klingt interessant. Hatte nicht auf dem Schirm, dass sich bei den SSDs so viel getan hatte.

Würde dann gleich auf eine mit möglichst viel TB gehen.


WD Black SN750 NVMe SSD interne Festplatte 2 TB mit Heatsink (Gaming SSD, 3430 MB/s Lesegeschwindigkeit, mit Kühlkörper, NVMe SSD-Performance, WD Black SSD Dashboard) schwarz
oder besser ?
Samsung MZ-V7E2T0BW 970 EVO 2 TB NVMe M.2 Interne SSD Schwarz


Habe mal ne neue, schlankere Wunschliste erstellt:
PC_2020_v02 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Motherboard und Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch am unschlüssigsten.

Bei CPU, Ram und der M.2 WD SSD stimmt Ihr zu?
Wenn ich eh nicht vorhabe zu übertakten wird DDR4-3600 statt 3200 mir keine Vorteile bringen, oder?


----------



## stibaer (4. Juni 2020)

Grade war bei Amazon ein Preisdrop
vom 3900X (427,99€)
und das MSI MEG X570 UNIFY (306,99€) wieder verfügbar. 

Hab mich aufgrund dieses Berichts für das Board entschieden. Hoffe das taugt^^
Mainboard Test: Die besten Motherboards im Vergleich

Jetzt noch den Ram, ne M.2 SSD und ganz vergessen, noch ne Windows 10 Lizenz.
Windows 10 Pro oder Enerprise?

Hier kaufen Windows 10 Pro + Office Professional Plus 2019, Bundle von Softwareunion mit USB-Stick
oder hier? oder wo ganz anders?

Denke ich werd den bisherigen X6 Rechner als Backup einsatzbereit halten. Das Maschienchen hat so viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet und Verkaufswert würde vermutlich so gering ausfallen, dass der Nutzwert deutlich höher ausfallen dürfte.


----------



## Lordac (4. Juni 2020)

Servus,

danke das du den Fragebogen genutzt hast, ideal wäre er aber im Startbeitrag gewesen, damit jeder der neu in das Thema einsteigt, sofort die nötigen Informationen übersichtlich aufgelistet hat.

Aber besser so, als gar nicht!

Ich würde nur die Formatierung etwas anpassen, da doch sehr viel "fett" geschrieben ist...

Mit Hilfe des "Bearbeiten"-Knopfes kannst du übrigens deine Beiträge jederzeit ergänzen/ändern, so vermeidet man z.B. doppelte Beiträge !

Zu 128GB Arbeitsspeicher hab ich dir im #29 auch schon Vorschläge gemacht, die gingen wohl unter...


Lordac schrieb:


> Als Arbeitsspeicher würde ich z.B. 3200er mit CL16 kaufen, *klick*.



Der Dark Rock Pro 4 ist in erster Linie ein CPU-*Kühler*, der zwei Lüfter dabei hat !
Mit den Lüftern alleine, könntest du die CPU nicht kühlen!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## NuVirus (4. Juni 2020)

Hast du bisher schon nen win 10 oder Windows 7 Key, falls ja sehr wahrscheinlich brauchst du keinen neuen Key.

Gerade falls du nen Microsoft Konto hast und am alten PC angemeldet bin müsste das klappen.

Kannst dich ja auch anmelden und ggf nach Aktivierung wieder abmelden falls du lokal bleiben willst oder mehrere Benutzer einrichten 

Hier kannst du wegen ssds schauen 
Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 1.92TB, Schnittstelle: M.2 (PCIe) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde einfach ne 1TB nehmen für Windows und Workflow der schnell sein muss und Rest auf der alten 1TB

In der Praxis merkt man den Unterschied häufig kaum ich denke ne 2TB ist nicht nötig


----------



## stibaer (5. Juni 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> danke das du den Fragebogen genutzt hast, ideal wäre er aber im Startbeitrag gewesen, damit jeder der neu in das Thema einsteigt, sofort die nötigen Informationen übersichtlich aufgelistet hat.
> 
> ...



Hab vor dem Postem und auch grade eben nochmal versucht die Formatierung anzupassen. Grade die auf bold gesetzt Schrift lässt er mich leider komischerweise nicht ändern.

Soll ich den Fragebogen in den Eingangspost packen?


Der 3900x ist grade geliefert worden.
Das Board MSI MEG X570 UNIFY* hab ich nochmal storniert, nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, dass es nur 4 SATA Anschlüsse für Festplatten hat.
Ansonsten sah das Board vom Testbericht gut aus.
Mainboard Test: Die besten Motherboards im Vergleich

Suche daher grade ein gutes Board, welches wenn möglich 8x SATA für bis zu 8 SSDs/Festplatten hat.
Ne SATA Erweiterungskarte wäre vermutlich eine zu vermeidende Lösung, oder?

Zudem brauche ich wohl für den Anschluss meines Wacom Mobile Studio Pro auf dem Motherboard  USB-C with DisplayPort Alternate Mode.
How do I connect my Mobilestudio Pro to desktop pc with USB-C? : wacom


Beim Ram hab ich meinen derzeitigen Bedarf nochmal überdacht und den Eindruck gewonnen, dass ich 128GB möglicherweise garnicht ausnutzen kann und 64GB mehr als reichen könnten. Oder wie seht Ihr das? 128GB sinnvoll für meineZwecke? z.B. Rendering + parallel ein VR-Game zocken.
Fühlte mich schlussendlich auch nicht ganz wohl damit für RAM im Verhältnis zu CPU und Motherboard mehr auszugeben.

Einen zusätzlichen windows 10 Key müsst ich noch anschaffen, da ich mich dazu entschlossen habe die alte CPU+Mobo+Ram+Graka in ein altes Gehäuse zu packen und dem neuen Rechner einfach einen weiteren  Dark Rock Pro 4 CPU-Kühler + Netzteil zu spendieren. Backup ist nie verkehrt und zum Zocken für meine Kids taugt der auch noch ^^


----------



## NuVirus (5. Juni 2020)

Hier mal entsprechend gefiltert, kannst ja auch auf 6 zurück stellen, häufig gibt es M2 Anschlüsse da kann man auch recht kostengünstig ne M2 Sata oder PCIe SSD einbauen falls du nicht schon entsprechend viele Sata SSDs hast die du unbedingt nutzen musst:
AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: X570, SATA gesamt: ab 8x Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## stibaer (5. Juni 2020)

DisplayPort-In





NuVirus schrieb:


> Hier mal entsprechend gefiltert, kannst ja auch auf 6 zurück stellen, häufig gibt es M2 Anschlüsse da kann man auch recht kostengünstig ne M2 Sata oder PCIe SSD einbauen falls du nicht schon entsprechend viele Sata SSDs hast die du unbedingt nutzen musst:
> AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: X570, SATA gesamt: ab 8x Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Thanks. Hab halt vorallem viele HDDs

Was haltet Ihr von dem hier?
ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming (90MB1150-M0EAY0)

Weiss jemand von Euch, ob DisplayPort-In benötigt wird für den gescheiden Anschluss vom Wacom Mobile Studio Pro?
Das hätte dann z.B. das Board hier: ASRock X570 Creator (90-MXBAW0-A0UAYZ)


----------



## NuVirus (5. Juni 2020)

Asus soll bei X570 nicht so toll sein muss man vorher Tests ansehen da evtl der Chipsatzlüfter nicht steuerbar ist und dadurch zu laut.


----------



## stibaer (18. Juni 2020)

Danke Euch für das Feedback. Hab mir dies zu Herzen genommen, weiter fleißig Komponenten verglichen, Tests gelesen und würde derzeit zu dieser Kombination tendieren.

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, boxed (100-100000023BOX)2x Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-20-20 (HX432C16FB3/32)
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
Als CPU-Kühler ist der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022) bereits derzeit auf meinem Amd X6 vorhanden und würde auf den Ryzen 3900x wandern zusammen mit den restlichen bereits vorhandenen Komponenten.

Was haltet Ihr von der Kombination?
Denkt Ihr die läuft gut mit dem vorhandenen Netzteil be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ATX 2.4 (BN251) ?

Welche Grafikkarte würde sich dazu dann noch gut machen?
Bevorzugt eine von Gigabyte.
Was haltet Ihr z.B. von der hier? 
Gigabyte GeForce Rtx 2070 Super Gaming OC 8GD GDDR6 Grafikkarte HDMI/3xDP/USB-C


----------



## NuVirus (20. Juni 2020)

NT reicht, Kühler auch sofern AM4 Halterung vorhanden sonst die benötigten Teile kaufen.


Beim RAM, lieber nur zwei Module läuft meistens besser bzw belastet die CPU nicht so und es kommt zu weniger Stabilitätsproblemen (egal ob AMD oder Intel) 
Speicher mit Typen: DIMM, Kitgröße: ab 64GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 32GB, Speichertakt ab 3200MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 16 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

MSI Karten die Trio Karten sind so die besten aktuell bei Nvidia, Gigabyte hat wohl nicht die besten technischen Designs und Kühler in der aktuellen Generation Karten

Bei den Boards sind jetzt die B550 Boards draußen, teilweise wirklich gute Boards dabei - so lange du nicht tausend Karten und M2 SSDs reinstopfen willst hast du keinen wirklichen Vorteil bei X570 dafür aber nen Lüfter der bei B550 zum glück nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## stibaer (5. Juli 2020)

Ok, Prozessor und Ram sind klar.

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, boxed (100-100000023BOX)
2x Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-20-20 (HX432C16FB3/32)

Beim Motherboard schwanke ich grade zwischen
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
und
Gigabyte B550 Aorus Master

Welches davon ist die bessere Wahl bzw. gibts noch ne bessere Alternative?


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2020)

Wenn du auf viele Laufwerke gleichzeitig mit ordentlich Durchsatz zugreifen willst ist X570 die bessere Option. Beide Boards sind auf starkes OC ausgerichtet, wenn du das nicht benötigst würde ich zu deutlich günstigeren Boards greifen


----------



## NuVirus (5. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein ausführlicher Test zum B550   
YouTube


----------



## stibaer (6. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf viele Laufwerke gleichzeitig mit ordentlich Durchsatz zugreifen willst ist X570 die bessere Option. Beide Boards sind auf starkes OC ausgerichtet, wenn du das nicht benötigst würde ich zu deutlich günstigeren Boards greifen



Thx. X570 ist bestellt^^

Habe jetzt mal auch noch zusätzlich ne Samsung MZ-V7S2T0BW 970 EVO Plus 2 TB NVMe M.2 Interne SSD Schwarz mitbestellt

Jetzt fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch ne Grafikkarte (Welche würde da gut zu meinem Setting passen?)
und ne Windows 10 Lizenz. Gerne auch mit zusätzlich Office. Hatte da mal für 10€ vor paar Wochen so nen ComboPack der ganz gut aussah bei Amazon gesehen, aber finde den nimmer.


----------



## Lordac (6. Juli 2020)

Servus,

die Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB hätte ich für das Geld nicht gekauft, schau mal was eine PCIe 4.0-SSD kostet:
- Patriot Viper VP4100 2TB
- Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB

Wegen Windows und Office kannst du z.B. mal bei Lizengo oder MMOGA schauen.

Einen Tipp zu Grafikkarten habe ich dir im #29 gegeben.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## stibaer (7. Juli 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB hätte ich für das Geld nicht gekauft, schau mal was eine PCIe 4.0-SSD kostet:
> - Patriot Viper VP4100 2TB
> - Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB



Danke fürs Feedback. Habe die  Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB storniert.
Wäre mir ohne Deine Hilfe nicht aufgefallen, dass es da derzeit bessere Alternativen fürs gleiche Geld gibt.
Hab grade gelesen, dass die Samsung 980 Pro PCIe 4.0-SSD jetzt dann auch im Verlauf von Juli oder August auf den Markt kommen müsste.
Die Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB wirkt allerdings auch echt nicht schlecht mit dem Kupfergehäuse.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich gerne auf eine Nvidia Gigabyte gehen.
Was hälste von der?
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Windforce OC 3X 8G


----------



## Lordac (7. Juli 2020)

Servus,

zur Gigabyte Windforce OC 3X 8G kenne ich leider keinen Test, deshalb empfehle ich oft die gleichen Karten von denen ich weiß das sie gut sind. Die genannte KFA2 EX finde ich gut wenn man nicht so viel ausgeben möchte, anonsten würde ich die MSI Gaming X / Gaming X Trio kaufen.

Das heißt aber nicht das andere Hersteller "schlechtere" Lösungen bauen, testen kannst du die Gigabyte in jedem Fall!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## stibaer (8. Juli 2020)

Laut Vergleich könnte die "Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2070 Super" noch ne bessere Wahl sein
Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2070 Super vs Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Super WindForce OC 3X: Was ist der Unterschied?

Hätte Usb-C, was glaube ich mein Wacom MSP benötigt, aber ich glaube das ist redundant zum Usb-C am neuen Board.
Ob ich mehr HDMI-Anschlüsse brauchen kann? Hab 2 Monitore und bald noch ne Oculus Quest, die ich aber eigentlich eh vorhabe wireless zu betreiben.

Fahre halt seit praktisch immer mit Gigabyte Grafikkarten gut. Bleibe denen daher glaube ich treu ^^

Update:
Grade die Gigabyte AORUS GeForce Rtx 2070 Super 8GC GDDR6 Grafikkarte 3xHDMI/3xDP/USB
für 585€ bestellt wegen Pricedrop. Was haltet Ihr von der zu dem Preis in Kombination mit den restlichen Komponenten?
Guter sweet spot von Preis/Leistung?


----------

